
Clojure/core — (second conj) - fogus
http://clojure.com/blog/2011/11/17/second-conj.html
======
swannodette
I'm looking forward to fogus's BOF summary. Dan Friedman (author of The Little
Schemer, The Seasoned Schemer, The Reasoned Schemer, and many other excellent
books and papers) and William Byrd were in attendance. They gave a pretty
stunning presentation on miniKanren.

~~~
nmorris
Is there a copy of their interpreter available? I'd like to see how the
relations are setup to be able to "run backwards".

~~~
fogus
I believe the official Kanren/miniKanren source is at
<http://kanren.sourceforge.net> and the cKanren source is at
<https://github.com/calvis/cKanren>

~~~
swannodette
I think he was asking about the interpreter they demoed during their talk. A
more up-to-date version of miniKanren as well as many interesting variants can
be found here: <http://code.google.com/p/iucs-relational-research/>

------
postfuturist
Don't miss the link near the top to the repo of speaker slides. I really hope
videos are made available.

~~~
fogus
The plan is to release the videos as they are produced by ConFreaks.net. I
suspect they will be on blip.tv. I'm unaware of a definite release schedule.

~~~
jeffheon
Were the BOFs recorded too? I'd love to see the miniKaren presentation by Dan
Friedman & William Byrd.

